# looking for Software Testing Jobs in Singapore



## Tester

Guys,

M looking for testing jobs in Singapore, if any do please let me know.currently working in India and have 7+ yrs of Exp in testing.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## simonsays

have you been to Singapore ? if not, get yourself here, or look up the postings on the various job sites .. 

Good luck ..


----------

